# Ryobi Blower Starting Problem



## notwo (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a Ryobi RGBV3100 Blower that won't start. Not getting fuel into the primer bulb. Took the bulb off and it seems to work ok. It will blow into fuel tank when it is depressed and it will hold pressure (not expand) if the line to the top of carb is pinched off. I have drained the tank to see if it is blocked and can't seem to see any problem. Just lately, I have been able to see small amount of fuel in bulb, but not much. 
Any ideas??


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like your carb or fuel filter in the tank has an obstruction.First check that the fuel filter is attached to the fuel line and is not clogged up.Then take the carb apart and use brake cleaner or carb spray to flush out all the passages and blow out with air.Pay special attention to the little screen in the carb body.That catches anything that gets past the tank filter.Lay the parts out in the order they are removed for easier assembly.


----------



## notwo (Sep 13, 2010)

I drained the tank and looked at the filter, but was unable to figure out how to remove it. It looked clean. I blew into the tank and was able to force air through the filter line, but it was not very free flowing. Should it be? 
I will try the carb cleaning.
Thanks


----------

